
Losing Your Privacy in the Digital Age: Share Your Stories - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/13/opinion/internet-privacy.html
======
dontbenebby
Requiring a real name will have a chilling effect. Someone might be willing to
share their name internally to aid verification, but not want their name
attached to their story.

NYT is seriously harming their data collection by insisting real names be
attached _and published_.

~~~
alkyl
I’m pretty sure the clause at the end of the questionnaire is just their
default. They say “no, your contact information will not be published” right
before the questionnaire, which I’d take to mean that no, they aren’t going to
include your name.

------
inherentFloyd
Surveys are also a voluntary release of private information? What's your
angle, NYT? HMMMMM.

I have to wonder if the US government is starting to look at China's
technocracy as an example.

